

Landmark Copyright Lawsuit Cariou V. Prince Is Settled (2014) - nkurz
http://www.artinamericamagazine.com/news-features/news/landmark-copyright-lawsuit-cariou-v-prince-is-settled/

======
lloydde
Seems like the expensive road Andy Baio wisely chose not to travel,
[http://waxy.org/2011/06/kind_of_screwed/](http://waxy.org/2011/06/kind_of_screwed/)

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
I found that article really interesting. One question that stuck out in my
mind was that Andy mentioned having gone to the efforts to licence the music
from the original publishers, for the 8-bit cover versions. But then having
gone through that process, why would it be natural to assume that the original
album artwork would not be equally in need of licensing if it were to be
reproduced in a derivative form?

Much of the same arguments apply - if the use was transformative then there
would have been no need to pay for the music or the artwork. Yet it was
recognised that payment for the right to cover/derive from the music was
necessary, so it would seem logical to apply the same perceptual standard to a
no-less-copyrighted piece of artwork.

Much sympathies to Andy, though, as it doesn't sound like a fun time to have
to go through something like that over a project that was fundamentally well-
meaning.

